# Buying psu today, need suggestion



## ranjitsd (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm buying new psu for Rx 480, which I bought yesterday. I have antec bp450, my rig is i5 4460 and normal pc parts.

My budget max 4/5k. Buying it today evening.need suggestion urgently. Using mobile in office, so can't use basic format for asking suggestion.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 4, 2016)

SEASONIC M12II-520 EVO SMPS-Rs 5.2k approx


----------

